# سلسال التيفاني الجناحين باللون الفضي والذهبي وصل الحقوا....



## حياتي رواية أمل (15 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


سلسال تيفاني الجناحين باللون الفضي والذهبي بكامل عدتها كيس شمواه +الكرتون

السعر 140 ريال ويوجد سعر خاص للجملة الكمية محدودة..








للطلب للنساء فقط عن طريق الواتس اب..
0558483699


----------



## حياتي رواية أمل (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: سلسال التيفاني الجناحين باللون الفضي والذهبي وصل الحقوا....*

استغفر الله


----------



## حياتي رواية أمل (16 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: سلسال التيفاني الجناحين باللون الفضي والذهبي وصل الحقوا....*

لا اله الا الله...


----------



## حياتي رواية أمل (16 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: سلسال التيفاني الجناحين باللون الفضي والذهبي وصل الحقوا....*

استغفر الله


----------



## حياتي رواية أمل (16 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: سلسال التيفاني الجناحين باللون الفضي والذهبي وصل الحقوا....*

سبحان الله


----------



## حياتي رواية أمل (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: سلسال التيفاني الجناحين باللون الفضي والذهبي وصل الحقوا....*

استغفر الله


----------



## حياتي رواية أمل (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: سلسال التيفاني الجناحين باللون الفضي والذهبي وصل الحقوا....*

لا اله الا الله...


----------



## حياتي رواية أمل (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: سلسال التيفاني الجناحين باللون الفضي والذهبي وصل الحقوا....*

استغفر الله


----------



## جوو الرياض (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: سلسال التيفاني الجناحين باللون الفضي والذهبي وصل الحقوا....*

مااشاء الله ..

بالتوفيق لك


----------



## حياتي رواية أمل (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: سلسال التيفاني الجناحين باللون الفضي والذهبي وصل الحقوا....*

وياك يارب..
اسعدني مرورك..


----------



## حياتي رواية أمل (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: سلسال التيفاني الجناحين باللون الفضي والذهبي وصل الحقوا....*

استغفر الله


----------



## حياتي رواية أمل (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: سلسال التيفاني الجناحين باللون الفضي والذهبي وصل الحقوا....*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## حياتي رواية أمل (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: سلسال التيفاني الجناحين باللون الفضي والذهبي وصل الحقوا....*

تم وصول سلسال المرجيحه ايضا..


----------



## حياتي رواية أمل (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: سلسال التيفاني الجناحين باللون الفضي والذهبي وصل الحقوا....*

استغفر الله


----------



## حياتي رواية أمل (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: سلسال التيفاني الجناحين باللون الفضي والذهبي وصل الحقوا....*

سبحان الله


----------



## حياتي رواية أمل (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: سلسال التيفاني الجناحين باللون الفضي والذهبي وصل الحقوا....*

استغفر الله


----------



## حياتي رواية أمل (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: سلسال التيفاني الجناحين باللون الفضي والذهبي وصل الحقوا....*

سبحان الله


----------

